# Fry tank concern



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

If my mother guppy has it's fry, but my guppy fry tank is not cycled, can fry still be ok, as long as I do daily almost 100% water change? And not have too many fry in one tank? Maybe have a few tanks. Let there be hope:-(


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

How many fry? How big is the tank?


----------



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

At this point I have no fry, but have mated. I thought a sponge filter might not be ready in time for fry. IF that were the case, I posed the question. It would be a 20 gal long. Say number of fry after culling 24 fry? What would you recommend the limit. That number may be awful??When they get bigger I would return males to male tank and so forth.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

small fish, big tank. Keep up the water changes and it should be fine. But put your sponge filter in the big tank now to get it started. A week or two may be enough to seed it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unless the fry are horribly deformed there is no way you could tell if they need to be culled...that would come when they become several months old...if i can keep 30-40 fry in a 10 , you can do it in a 20...even if the tank isn't completely cycled you should be ok.


----------

